# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Travel to Miami, Florida?

## goldfe

Hello,
I'm planning on traveling to Miami for my 15th birthday which is June 3rd. I'm planning to either travel down there either the weekend of my birthday or the following weekend. I'm going to be traveling more than likely with my extended family (about 12 or 13 of us) and a few of my closest friends. I was wondering what are some stuff all of us could do together, just teens and just adults. I will be the youngest one there and the oldest will probably be my grandma. What are the best places to shop, see a movie, best beaches, best restaurants, best spas? teen clubs? What is the best place to stay in Miami or around Miami? Is Miami beach the same thing as just Miami, Florida? If so is Miami beach more for people 21+? Is Miami very expensive, like more expensive than Chicago (where I live)? I know these are a lot of questions but I need a lot of help. Any info you can give will be helpful.
Thanks in advance.



___________________________

----------


## ammisphillip

Travel to Miami would be memorable if a person deal with the best services provided by cheap flights. Cheap flights make your travelling more effective and beneficial. The service are awesome and reasonable in price which everyone wants.

----------


## leadmanagements

Florida is very beautiful and attractive place and one of my favourite as well. I really would love to go there especially with family due to its beaches and attractions to visit over and over again.

----------


## michellchristin

Florida, It sounds really very great. Oh I loved this place, Especially the atmosphere. I loved to enjoy the beautiful places with awesome nature also. I was going Florida last year, and I mostly covered the all beaches with my family.

----------


## Namek

thanks for the list guys. it'll really help me.

----------


## smokdarecki

Hi! You should visit Retro district in Miami (which is placed in South Miami Beach) where many buildings and hotels are designed in retro style.
As well, beaches are amazing there, in the whole Miami Beach area.

----------


## minicrouzs

Florida is a beautiful and very attractive and one of my favorites too. I really would love to go there especially with family due to its beaches and attractions to visit over and over again.

----------


## florianmayotte

Miami is considered as nice place for living and holidays. You also know that miami is very popular because of its beach. So most of the people from all over the world come here for enjoying their holidays.

----------


## mikehussy

Miami, Florida is one of the state's most popular vacation spots. It is well-known for beaches including south beach, trendy nightlife, the art deco district, Calle Ocho and Little Havana.

----------


## sophiewilson

I would suggest the CRANDON PARK BEACH - its an entire amusement area designed to occupy families of all sizes! You'll definitely love it!  :Smile:

----------


## sunbrowne

Florida beautiful and very attractive country and one of my favorites too. I really would love to go there especially with family due to its beaches and attractions to visit over and over again.

----------


## Warner588

Florida is the best or beautiful palce and attractive place  of travel, and these have a good service of travel  Miami/Broward One Carnival and Miami Live Music Month and other best service. This is the good decision of travel in Florida.

----------


## riverrider

Beaches and rivers are popular among tourists and travelers in Miami and Florida. I am sure that if you are an adventure lover, then you would be enjoying water kayaking, rafting and more such activities in there.

----------


## zontyfinals

In doing so, you just might get yourself a little confused so you would need to take notes of the ones that look the best. After doing so, you can evaluate the details that you have compiled and then get in touch with the car hire organizations to acquire more details and of course most essential the cost.

----------


## marcosmithw

Florida is beautiful and very attractive country and one of my favorites too. I would love to go there especially with family because of the beaches and attractions to visit over and over again.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Miami is an amazing place for traveling purpose as there are various attractive tourist spots available that attracts people a lot. People should visit Miami for having a great traveling experience.

----------


## sunilmishra

Go to Maimi Beach, it's worth it. I went there once and it was worth the taxi. There's just so much people and stuff to see and do on the little island.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Florida is very beautiful and attractive place in the whole world. Miami is best place in florida also its beaches are amazing there, in the whole Miami Beach area. Most of people come here for enjoying their holidays.

----------


## aronsmiths

Miami is one of the most popular destination for enjoying holidays. And getting to and from the airport is not as simple as driving to the location. Traveling can cause a lot of stress when you aren't going somewhere where you can easily rent a car and get around on your own. Hence, it is recommended to book a taxi from airport online to travel stress free.

----------


## bhagwatijayraj

Travel to Miami would be memorable if a person deal with the best services provided by cheap flights. Cheap flights make your travelling more effective and beneficial. The service are awesome and reasonable in price which everyone wants.

----------


## tranzysmitha

Miami is one of the state's  and the worlds  most popular vacation spots. Though destinations often are said to offer something for everyone, the Miami area offers multiple enticements for everyone.and this is very famous place  and many adventures places you can move Miami  many places.

----------


## donaldyates

I want to go there.This information will useful for me.

----------


## KindaichiShota

Its a beautiful place to do many things... 

- Visit Europe by way of Vizcaya Museum & Gardens
- Get blown away at the Phillip and Patricia Frost Museum of Science
- Stroll down Calle Ocho in Little Havana
- Eat Cuban food at Versailles restaurant
- Salsa dance at Ball & Chain
- Drink craft beers in Wynwood
- Discover the Deering Estate
- Escape to tranquil Key Biscayne
- Stop and smell the flowers at Fairchild Tropical Botanic Garden
- See the Wynwood Walls
- Party until dawn at LIV
- Hang out in South Beach
- Go for a swim at Venetian Pool
- Dine like you're in Dynasty at the Forge

----------

